# Psychlo X RSL



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Not a roadie...but still a Moots so thought I'd share. Comes in right at 18lbs...PsychloX RSL, Di2 + KEdge rear derailleur + Calfee internal batt, 11-36 cassette, BB7 mech discs, Enve rims/fork/stem...waiting on an Enve seatpost but otherwise done.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

i want the same one.... what size?
I'll paint the fork like the road RSL, and I'd have remove the rear brake hanger since you are runing disk.
and I'll go RSL stem and Moots LB seat post.
But still gorgeous bike..... BRAVO!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks...it's a custom 50/52. I actually wanted the rear hanger just in case I go back to cantis...I wasn't sold on mech discs but so far I'm happy with them. I still might but more likely I'll wait on a clean hydraulic +di2 answer.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*seen my RSL?*

the thread below yours. we belong to the same ligue...


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Is yours 135mm rear or 130mm rear spacing?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*size 50*

it is a size 50 with 44 mm HT and integrated Chris King.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

greybicycle said:


> it is a size 50 with 44 mm HT and integrated Chris King.


130 mm rear.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

greybicycle said:


> 130 mm rear.


I am thinking of retrofitting mine with ISO tab but disk hub availability for 130mm makes me worried. I know that WI makes MI6-CX rear disk hub, but what are the other options.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

chuckice brother, you have outdone youself again with such a fine piece of cyclery. Very pleasing to the eyes! I have a similar configured road bike in the work but it is not a Moots unfortunately. You are ahead of my game brother! Congradulations!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

greybicycle said:


> i want the same one.... what size?
> I'll paint the fork like the road RSL, and I'd have remove the rear brake hanger since you are runing disk.
> and I'll go RSL stem and Moots LB seat post.
> But still gorgeous bike..... BRAVO!


He already has all things you mention on his SL road bike.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

greybicycle said:


> 130 mm rear.


I think he was asking about chuckice's CX frame, as nobody would have a 135mm rear wheel spacing on a road bike without disc brakes.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

tigoat said:


> He already has all things you mention on his SL road bike.


 Yep...I debated doing the same thing on the cx build but the fork sort of changed my mind. Since I needed a disc fork I thought it would look off with moots post/stem but carbon fork. Besides...I didn't want a duplicate.


----------



## cstpeter (Aug 3, 2011)

That's an amazing build, well done. I recently picked up a Psychlo X RSL myself.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Quick update with the Enve post...also dropped on some Moots matching cages. I wonder when Moots will offer a disc fork...


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Too cool chuckice! It would be cool to see some more cool shots of this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

tigoat said:


> Too cool chuckice! It would be cool to see some more cool shots of this bike. :thumbsup:


Sure! These are all I took...all before the new post but otherwise the same...


----------

